# ATA PseudoRAID - RAID 5 Degraded



## Cka3o4Huk (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi all,

   Several years ago I've created RAID5 by atacontrol. Some days ago one of disks is crashed and RAID became degraged. When I try to boot system, kernel hangs  DDB shows that system waits response from geom. Moreover, request is lost due to following code:

```
}
	    if (rdp->status & AR_S_DEGRADED) {
		/* do the XOR game if possible */
	    }
	    else {
```


```
http://svn.freebsd.org/viewvc/base/head/sys/dev/ata/ata-raid.c?revision=198486&view=markup
```

What is your opinion? Will it be enough to remove check or return error instead of that comment?


----------

